# Winchester 9mm Silvertip HP?



## azranger1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,
Just wanted everyone's opinion/info on this round. I bought some for my new Springfield XDm in 115 grain, but wont have a chance to shoot them for a while. Is this a good SD/HD round? What are the "best" rounds in your opinion? Appreciate the answers!


----------



## azranger1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Guess nobody uses these??


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Do a bit of looking around. There are about ten jillion ammo postings already. In general if it goes boom it will make holes in paper or people. Winchester has been making the stuff about as long as any company.

tumbleweed


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

silver tips have been around for a while and will do the job but i think newer stuff like ranger t's, hst's and gold dots are equal or better and a lot cheaper. just an opinion. now with all the shortages and price gouging it's all expensive and hard to find so use what you can find.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Have them, used them (not in SD/HD) and no complaints.



W


----------

